# Tartan Tarmac SECC Sunday 30th July



## Derekh929

Ok heading down to this tomorrow and will be meeting up with loads of guys off Bimmerposts UK section anyone else heading down to the Meet tomorrow, If so pop over and say hello:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Well that was a great meet will have to get the pics uploaded soon some great cars from classic to new loved the crowd very frindly and well run meet


----------



## kermnitz

HI Derek nice to meet you today & your car sounds lovely ;-)

Gordon 
M4 vert


----------



## Derekh929

kermnitz said:


> HI Derek nice to meet you today & your car sounds lovely ;-)
> 
> Gordon
> M4 vert


Like wise Gordon, you should get your GTE project up on here? look forward to seeing that 325i e30 the next time I get down hopefully.
I enjoyed my trip down to Glasgow and will be back for sure, used to be In Glasgow loads when daughter did competitive swimming so enjoyed our trips down.


----------



## Brian1612

Heard it was an excellent show, I usually go along with the Abarth guys!


----------



## Derekh929

Brian1612 said:


> Heard it was an excellent show, I usually go along with the Abarth guys!


I really enjoyed it long drive but such a variety of cars to look at, I actually spoke to the Abarth crew for a while was asking about the young guys new Abarth 124 spider really really liked it, there was another very nice I think 595 black tasteful mods done.
Really nice young guys to chat too passionate about their motors

I took my good camera with me but was too buying yapping as usual so only phone pics I will try to get up tonight , was pleased they got a great pic of my AMG up on TT


----------



## macca666

If I hadn't been down at Fitted I'd have tried to get to this. Saw a couple of pics on instagram but anyone got any others?


----------



## Derekh929

macca666 said:


> If I hadn't been down at Fitted I'd have tried to get to this. Saw a couple of pics on instagram but anyone got any others?


Loads on TT FB page , the mix of motors was great there seemed to be a lot of first timers, when I spoke to a few guys n girls.


----------



## macca666

Derekh929 said:


> Loads on TT FB page , the mix of motors was great there seemed to be a lot of first timers, when I spoke to a few guys n girls.


Thanks. Don't do FB which is why I've missed but I'll try n get on to see them.


----------



## Derekh929

macca666 said:


> Thanks. Don't do FB which is why I've missed but I'll try n get on to see them.


I just use FB to follow all motorport and car related stuff and also for meets etc, but nothing else its great for that, and entering competitions etc, not into just had a coffee, just went to shop sort of stuff:lol:


----------



## Derekh929

Here is some pics i took on the phone

First up meet point Transport museum











Some American muscle cars joined in



Next onto the meet at SECC



Do you know the guy that owns this car?





Letting Shmee know the local banter lol







Pic to please the Abarth fan boys , Nice guys they were



This was very nice





Some people just love to be in the limelight where they park for coverage



This was stunning















Some great cars and great people at the meet had a great morning

Sorry for poor phone pics i had my DSLR but could not be bothered faffing about was enjoying all the cars and banter


----------



## macca666

Some good pics there Derek thanks I rarely use my camera these days as you say it's easier to just take a quick snap on the phone.

Looks like a decent day I know J in the M2 in your pic through a friend and looks like a fair variety of cars turned out :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

macca666 said:


> Some good pics there Derek thanks I rarely use my camera these days as you say it's easier to just take a quick snap on the phone.
> 
> Looks like a decent day I know J in the M2 in your pic through a friend and looks like a fair variety of cars turned out :thumb:


Was that the M2 with bonnet open , hey was with our group that met at Transport museum, John with yas blue M4 set up the meets for Scottish M , great butch of guys, had a great morning.
I do miss my sharp images that I get with the eos70d


----------



## macca666

Derekh929 said:


> Was that the M2 with bonnet open , hey was with our group that met at Transport museum, John with yas blue M4 set up the meets for Scottish M , great butch of guys, had a great morning.
> I do miss my sharp images that I get with the eos70d


It is he's part of 3Fivers BMW UK he's on stand at Ignition.

Agreed camera will always be better but it's just so much easier yo use the phone these days depends on what you'll use the pics for. Im getting lazy these days as I say most of time I'll just use the cam phone.


----------



## Derekh929

Had never heard of that group had a look at their stand seen some of the cars at the meet on Sunday, are they one of the bigger beemers groups down your way


----------



## macca666

Derekh929 said:


> Had never heard of that group had a look at their stand seen some of the cars at the meet on Sunday, are they one of the bigger beemers groups down your way


I actually hadn't heard of them either Derek and I've not got a Beemer so not a member. It's a Glasgow based group I'm led to believe however on their Facebook page they're 3Fivers BMW UK so think they're now UK wide but can't comment mate on how big they are down here.

They had some nice cars at Ignition on their stand anyways :thumb:


----------

